# Acoustic guitar sounds out of tune and really weird



## pennywise86 (Jan 9, 2010)

I can't seem to get my guitar to sound right. My tuner says it's tuned, but when I try to play even a D chord it just sounds really twangy and rubbish. 

I have an electronic tuner that tells me when my guitar is in the right pitch, but how do i find out if the strings are at a lower octave?

When I pick the bottom string it shows 1E, when I do the second string it says 4D and the third 3G, this doesn't seem right. How can I fix this?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

maybe new strings and check the intonation...


----------



## House Guitars (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this a problem that just developed or has it been this way for a while?

Along with what Steve said you want to make sure your tuner has a fresh battery. If the battery is running a little low it can through off the tuner. You can also check the tuning pegs to make sure they are not slipping. 

Josh


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Okay*

the problem could be your tuner they do give up the ghost and should be replaced every couple of years unless you are going out and buying tuners like a Petersonstrobe clip on or otherwise.Have some other friends come over and see if yours is the same and please also check to make sure you haven't changed the setting on yours and changed the cycle should be 440.Ship


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

pennywise86 said:


> When I pick the bottom string it shows 1E, when I do the second string it says 4D and the third 3G, this doesn't seem right. How can I fix this?


The second string should say 2B...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Check your tuning by ear. Even if your ear isn't that good you should be able to tell if its in the ballpark. Each string should sound the same as the next lower (thicker) string at the fifth fret, except for the second string which should sound the same as the third string at the 4th fret.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

pennywise86 said:


> When I pick the bottom string it shows 1E, when I do the second string it says 4D and the third 3G, this doesn't seem right. How can I fix this?


The 2nd string should not say 4. It should say 2. Strings are numbered in order, starting from the smallest.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Don't rely on your tuner to know how to tune your guitar. It's just a reference tool. You need to know which notes the open strings are tuned too.
For a standard guitar, that's EADGBE, from the heaviest string to the lightest. Your tuner is just picking up on the nearest pitch, doesn't mean you should be tuning to it. Try using it in a chromatic mode.

Also, tune your guitar by ear with the tuner for the fine adjustments. Exactly as bw66 said.


----------



## pennywise86 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

no this isnt something thats been happening for a while, it just started. I left my guitar at my student house in ottawa while I went home for the Christmas break, and when I came back it sounded really off. My roomate said he'd played with it, but im afraid he might have just hammered on it. 

I know it shouldn't say 4D when I pluck the 2nd string, but that's what my tuner shows, and I just replaced the batteries too.

I just tried tuning it by ear as suggested, but the lower strings still sound messed up when strumming.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Take it to your local guitar shop. If its a good one, they'd be more than happy to tune it up and, if it still sounds off, check it over.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

How old are your strings? Sometimes as strings age the intonation goes off as you go up the neck.


----------



## pennywise86 (Jan 9, 2010)

I bought it used a couple of months ago but it was in pretty good shape. I guess i'll just have to take it in and have it looked at. 

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Check your tuner to make sure its set to 440Hz. Happened to me. Couldn't get the guitar to sound good at all.kqoct

Regards,


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

pennywise86 said:


> I know it shouldn't say 4D when I pluck the 2nd string, but that's what my tuner shows, and I just replaced the batteries too.


Loosen the B string until it says 2B.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct gosh, am I the only one that simply plucks the 5th string and if it sounds good, I tune off that?


----------



## pennywise86 (Jan 9, 2010)

I tried loosening the 2nd string and it worked! haha, wow that's a relief, I was dreading having to take it in and get it re-strung. 

Thanks for all your help everyone, much appreciated!


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I would re string it anyways....for 20 bucks its definanty worth it.

I will be changing my strings every so often just to keep the new string tone...


----------

